# running dhcp for tap iface

## DaggyStyle

hello all,

I want to acquire an ip for a tap iface using dhcp, is there a way to do that?

Thanks.

----------

## UberLord

A TAP interface is like a normal Ethernet interface, so just run your chosen DHCP client of choice.

```
dhcpcd tap0
```

Or hook it up via the Gentoo init scripts.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> A TAP interface is like a normal Ethernet interface, so just run your chosen DHCP client of choice.
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd tap0
> ```
> ...

 

tried both, I get carrier timeout.

is there anyway to debug it?

----------

## UberLord

If the carrier is timing out, it means that something is wrong with the TAP link.

While I'm happy to help debugging any dhcpcd issues I can't really help with TAP (assuming OpenVPN) itself.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> If the carrier is timing out, it means that something is wrong with the TAP link.
> 
> While I'm happy to help debugging any dhcpcd issues I can't really help with TAP (assuming OpenVPN) itself.

 

I'm not using openvpn, it is a simple bridge with 3 tap ifaces.

can you maybe provide some tips?

----------

## UberLord

Not really. I don't use Linux much aside from testing some dhcpcd changes - I use NetBSD these days.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> Not really. I don't use Linux much aside from testing some dhcpcd changes - I use NetBSD these days.

 

I see, thanks anyway.

does anyone has an insight?

----------

